# The Fattening of Fiona - by TheOwl (~BBW, ~SWG)



## TheOwl (Aug 17, 2007)

_~BBW, ~SWG _- A woman gains weight, to the surprise of her co-worker.

[Author's Note: Ok so it has been well over a year since I last produced any weight gain stories and I thought I would start again with a little and almost completely true story, to get me back in the swing of things.

My old PC has been infected with a virus which meant having to wipe my hard drive, doing this I have lost two of my old stories Good Things Come To Those Who Wait and Revenge of Sorts, if on the off chance anyone happens to have a copy of either could they please email me a copy here or maybe post them on this website, I would be very thankful as I would like to finish then both someday.]
 
*The Fattening of Fiona*

*by TheOwl*​
I dont know about you, but personally as an FA I can generally tell which women are going to gain weight and which ones are not. It probably has something to do with the fact that it is something that Ive been looking out for since I was ten, or maybe even before. That's with Fiona it shocked me that I did not see it coming, but then again looking back on it, why would I?

When I got my first proper job after university it was there that I met Fiona for the first time. She was one of three people that made up the HR department for the company and so was one of the first people I saw when I started the job. I remember thinking that she looked alright for a skinny bird, long blond hair, piercing blue eyes, legs a mile long, you get the picture. Such a shame she did not have really anything in the way of feminine curves. She also thought far too much of herself, which really was not appealing.

I learned she had started working for the company about sixteen months before I started, straight from leaving 6th Form College at eighteen years old. In that time she had not put on any weight, so why expect that she would in the future? Clearly she was not fat, with the amount of exercise she did; every day she cycled to and from work, which is about three miles each way. She also went running a lot, as I knew because her route and mine converged for about a mile, so I quite often passed her going the other way.

Nothing changed in about a year and I stopped paying any attention to her. It was around this time I met her new boyfriend, Rob, the fitness instructor, while a group of us were out for some drinks after work. What possible reason could I have thought that this would be the turning point? The guy made a living out of helping people lose pounds, certainly not gaining them.

It was eight months later when I overheard two of the other women in the office giggling over the fact that Fiona had to leave her skirt button undone to get it to fit. My first thought was they must have been imagining things; Fiona was not the sort of person who had trouble squeezing into clothes. But when I saw her later that day it was certainly true, and how could I not have noticed before now. I was disgusted with myself for being so unobservant, but happy to see the image in front of me at the same time.

There she was, clearly having had to struggle to get her skirt to button this morning, and the zip make it up the whole way. What I quickly noticed was that was not the only thing about her that had changed; you could see her legs were obviously still as long, were certainly not as toned as they had been. Also, she had developed a much more sizable pair of breasts, which I noticed the others had not thought to mention in their harping session. All in all, she had probably put on somewhere between fifteen and twenty pounds, taking her from really quite skinny into the more normal category. She was still thinner than both of the two women that had been talking about her, one by a very long way.

Of course, this incident sparked my usual fascination with weight gain, and over the next couple of months I started to pay much more attention to Fiona, to see how her body might change and why. Two things I very quickly picked up on were that she probably had stopped running; racking my brains I could not remember the last time I had seen her down by where our routes overlapped, so unless she had found a new course or was going at different times she had stopped. The second thing was she had definitely stopped cycling to work every day. I remembered how she mentioned how as a birthday present Rob had bought her a car; it had certainly seen better days, but still must have cost him a few hundred quid. 

Now Rob was a six foot-something and very muscular man, who clearly got plenty of exercise on a regular basis with his job. One thing I noticed at a meal in a local all-you-can-eat restaurant for the staff at my work and their partners one evening, was that Rob had quite the appetite. What he ate was healthy, but there was a lot on his plate and he went back plenty of times. Alongside him, Fiona was doing the same thing; the thing was she used to do the exercise that could have burned off the calories, but was not anymore. I got the idea that this was probably a regular occurrence when she was with him, she would eat what he would eat.

After about another six months went by, Fiona found herself a new job at a rival company the other side of the city. During those six months, her weight had continued too rise, nothing too dramatic, probably about another ten to fifteen pounds. It took her from being what could be considered normal to maybe the edge of being chubby in some peoples eyes. Her figure showed no real signs of the tone it used to have, and her tummy had begun to curve out a little more than Im sure she would have liked and looked nice and soft on the many occasions when it peeked out from clothing not designed for her expanded figure. When she was leaving, it appeared that the weight gain was starting to slow in any case, and I did not foresee her getting much larger in the future.

I must have lost my weight gain sixth sense when it came to Fiona, as when I saw her a month and a bit ago in a pub in city centre, around two years after she changed jobs, she was huge. I estimated she must have been around two fifty to two hundred and seventy five pounds. Her body was very different from the last time I had seen it, but than that was over a hundred pounds ago. Her breasts were massive, and she was only too willing to show them off in a top cut so revealing it bordered on obscene. They were nothing, however, compared to her belly - one big mass of blubber squeezed into that far too small top, leaving a luscious spare tyre for all to see. She looked gorgeous, if perhaps a little tarty in her outfit.

I went over to talk to her and she introduced me to her new boyfriend, well, new to me; they had been going out for over a year and a half apparently. He was, I am sure,_ not_ a fitness instructor, as he sported a fairly large beer belly, although I did not find out what he did.

I did not actually stay and talk to her for too long, as I was with a mate up for the weekend who did not really know anyone else there. What I did notice, though, as the night went on, was that Fiona, much in the way she had with Rob, did what her boyfriend did. She was, it appeared, matching him pint for pint (Im pretty sure she did not used to drink pints of beer) and snack for snack. I guess when she split from Rob she swapped big healthy meals for big unhealthy ones, with plenty of snacking and drinking thrown in.

Its amazing to think that one of the women I thought would never gain a pound has turned out to be, at least until now, probably the biggest weight gain I have actually seen of anyone I know. I also am not predicting what she will look like, if I happen to ever come by her again.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 17, 2007)

Heya Theowl, what a fantastic story. I personally love true stories! Thanks for sharing. Hope you write some more!

-UB


----------

